# Modifiers/Stents, Angioplasty, Atherectomy



## jaud63 (Sep 24, 2009)

I found modifiers LC, LD and RC-Lt circumflex coronary artery, Lt anterior descending artery, and Rt coronary artery on the Cigna website. 

Are these modifiers required for these procedures? If so, are they only required for Medicare or are they billed to all Insurances?

If they have not been used does this have any effect on reimbursement?


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 25, 2009)

jkhehn@msn.com said:


> I found modifiers LC, LD and RC-Lt circumflex coronary artery, Lt anterior descending artery, and Rt coronary artery on the Cigna website.
> 
> Are these modifiers required for these procedures? If so, are they only required for Medicare or are they billed to all Insurances?
> 
> If they have not been used does this have any effect on reimbursement?




They are necessary for Medicare, and other payors do accept them (but not all), check with your payor. They should only be used on CPT codes 92980,92981,92982 or 92984. 

Not using them for Medicare filing will more than likely result in a rejection. If so, you should refile after applying the modifier.

HTH


----------

